# Kitchenette



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Does a break room kitchenette with only 8’ of peninsula counter space need to follow kitchen receptacle & circuit code ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Does a break room kitchenette with only 8’ of peninsula counter space need to follow kitchen receptacle & circuit code ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gfi protection for all receptacles. Does not follow 2 SA circuit rule because not a dwelling. However from experience it is a good idea to put 3 twenty amp SA's in there cause they will fill it with microwave, coffee maker, toaster, you name it...


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> However from experience it is a good idea to put 3 twenty amp SA's in there cause they will fill it with microwave, coffee maker, toaster, you name it...


Heh - sounds like my work. The kettle, microwave, coffee maker run at the same time every break. Water cooler is always on. Then there's the toaster, toaster oven, and coffee grinder that are used less often.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok sounds like the existing 1 20a circuit will be fine then. That’s all they want, I said that’s fine as long as it’s code compliant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Does it need to follow receptacle code every 2’?

Stupid question but this peninsula doesn’t even have a back splash of any sort... stupid

I may have them build at least a 4-5” backsplash for horizontal receptacles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

WronGun said:


> I may have them build at least a 4-5” backsplash for horizontal receptacles.


Why?

I try to mount boxes so they land in basic drywall, not 'in' a backsplash.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

u2slow said:


> Why?
> 
> I try to mount boxes so they land in basic drywall, not 'in' a backsplash.



There is no back splash on the peninsula it’s just a flat countertop.

And the peninsula is the only actual countertop space. It’s 8’ long. If code is same as resi I need a receptacle every 2’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

WronGun said:


> There is no back splash on the peninsula it’s just a flat countertop.


Exactly. Is the 2' at the end of the peninsula (against the wall) not where the receptacle is going?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

u2slow said:


> Exactly. Is the 2' at the end of the peninsula (against the wall) not where the receptacle is going?



Yes I have a wall space with a receptacle on the connecting wall. Then an 8’ peninsula, I can put a receptacle on the other end, but that’s all it will have. 

This peninsula has a sink , etc. it is the only working countertop space in the kitchenette.... if they aren’t required in this scenario I’ll leave them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah, got it. 

NEC isn't my Code. Depends if if they speak to countertop alone, or the wall space featuring countertop. (IIRC, CEC changed the distinction for 2012)

IMHO, usage is going to be similar to a hotel/motel kitchenette. I wouldn't want the only two counter receptacles in my lunchroom to be on the same circuit.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a break room. Not a kitchen in a home. Residential kitchen code does not apply (my opinion). 

That said, if they want more receptacles, is it possible to add any in the peninsula walls, just below the counter top? I've done that before.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Dan the electricman said:


> It's a break room. Not a kitchen in a home. Residential kitchen code does not apply (my opinion).
> 
> That said, if they want more receptacles, is it possible to add any in the peninsula walls, just below the counter top? I've done that before.


He could probably do a cord drop if they don't want to cut a receptacle in.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just to be clear , you don't need to have a receptacle every 24" in a dwelling as per NEC. 48" MAX distance between receptacle outlets serving the countertops in dwelling kitchens. Along with additional rules regarding the 24" max from countertop edges, or places where the counter breaks like cooktops and sinks . In those cases you have to be within 24" of the edge or the breaks. And like I said earlier and Cowboy added as well , it is for dwellings only (and dormitory's and hotel rooms.) In commercial you have to be within 6 foot of your loads, so if a countertop is going to be loaded down with appliances , some inspectors might be well to ask for more than one outlet if they interpret the code to mean portable appliances as well as fixed loads that are secured to the structure somehow. 

And any and all outlets in a commercial kitchen have to be gfi protected. Don't matter how far away the sink is. A kitchen is defined as a place with a sink, and a means to prepare food like an oven or a microwave or a toaster. Breakrooms often fall into this category based on that. A sink is a must though. No sink- no kitchen.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Just to be clear , you don't need to have a receptacle every 24" in a dwelling as per NEC. 48" MAX distance between receptacle outlets serving the countertops in dwelling kitchens. Along with additional rules regarding the 24" max from countertop edges, or places where the counter breaks like cooktops and sinks . In those cases you have to be within 24" of the edge or the breaks. And like I said earlier and Cowboy added as well , it is for dwellings only (and dormitory's and hotel rooms.) In commercial you have to be within 6 foot of your loads, so if a countertop is going to be loaded down with appliances , some inspectors might be well to ask for more than one outlet if they interpret the code to mean portable appliances as well as fixed loads that are secured to the structure somehow.
> 
> And any and all outlets in a commercial kitchen have to be gfi protected. Don't matter how far away the sink is. A kitchen is defined as a place with a sink, and a means to prepare food like an oven or a microwave or a toaster. Breakrooms often fall into this category based on that. A sink is a must though. No sink- no kitchen.



I’ve Always used 2’ on countertop space 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

